# Rabies Vaccine used in Goats



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

So what is everyone's feelings on using the rabies vax in your goats. I know it is not labeled for use in goats but I have been consulting with my vet about this and wanted your all views. I know for sheep it is labeled as no milk withdrawal but a 21 day meat withdrawal time. 

Also what are your feelings on vaccinating pregnant does? And what is your feeling on milk withdrawal time? I would feel like 21 days would be good since that is meat withdrawal time to be safe, but then again people get vaccinated for rabies in certain cases too!

Share your opinions or facts as either are welcomed here. We have just been trying to find more information on this subject but since there is not a goat tested rabies vaccine it is hard to get actual information.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I once talked to briefly to a guy who used his goats for brush removal and parties during the off season when his "petting zoo" was closed.
He said he needed rabies vacs for all his goats because of the insurance companies. He said he was doing it for years . It obviously has to be given by a vet for the certificates. But , this is coming from a guy who cares only for the almighty dollar and not the best interests for his animals. 

Im very interested to read what others say. Good thread


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

There were people I knew that vaccinated their alpacas. I never have.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I had three of my does done last year by the vet.. (She told me to go out of state to a show they will require it yadda ya..) after talking with the people running the show, they don't require it and fairs only recommend it.. Figures :roll: lol! I know a breeder who does do rabies vac for her goats.. I won't be doing it anymore as I don't have $18 per goat to spend and I'm not really worried about it right now...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about it Skyla . They are and will be fine


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

We only vaccinate the does that are going to the fairs for rabies since it is a requirement. I wish we didn't have to. Skyla are you sure it is only a recommendation for NH shows? The ones in my area say they have to have it....


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

I think it depends in part on where you live. We have a fair number of rabies cases around here every year, in the wild animal population. Our next door neighbor killed a rabid raccoon not too long ago. So yeah, we vaccinate.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Never heard of anyone around here even thinking about a rabies vac. Not required at any shows or fairs. So cant add anything of any value. Though a rabid goat with horns would be a terrible sight to behold


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ryann said:


> We only vaccinate the does that are going to the fairs for rabies since it is a requirement. I wish we didn't have to. Skyla are you sure it is only a recommendation for NH shows? The ones in my area say they have to have it....


Really?? What show/fair? 
I don't give it for NH shows.. The show I was going to that the vet said I should give it for was in MA.. I went to the Startham Fair here in NH a few years back and didn't give it then either..


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

They had to have it for the goat clinic in New Boston and we brought them to Cheshire last year...we wanted to do Deerfield but the goat show was the same day/time as the dairy cow show and my niece chose her heifer...she did better with the goats than the cow at cheshire and we will be bringing the girls to Deerfield this year unless things change!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

maybe its a 4-H rule?? our vet was great though only charged $5 a shot and we gave them ourselves.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I knew you needed it for the clinic.. But I didn't know about the fairs.. We went to stratham without giving it (4-H fair) and we had friends go to Hopkington this past year without it.. Weird... I'll have to look into it more..

That's great  
We got it from Jeffers once for our dog and cats.. And would do that for the goats if I had to.. Our vet was fine with us doing that.. Better then $18 a goat that they charge me! Lol!

Do you guys do any open shows? What kind of goats do you have?


----------



## HerdQueen (Oct 15, 2012)

I vaccinate the entire herd for rabies, show or no show. I have experienced animals with rabies and do not wish that on my animals when it is a preventable disease that is 100% fatal. I think my vet charges $5 a goat.


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Mostly Nigerian Dwarf some registered some not we also have a pygmy and a nubian they were rescues that needed a home my mom and I are kinda suckers and figure whats one more....LOL! I just looked at your website your goats are beautiful! we haven't done any open shows yet but would love to if we can find some close enough. My website I just made is halfacrefarm.weebly.com if you want to see some of the girls the pics are from last year and not the greatest. Think I will have to have a "photo shoot" once they kid and get their summer haircuts!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What vet do you guys use?! $5 a goat is a good price!
I know my vet is one of the most expensive around lol! Bit I really like them  and that I have the choice of three different Drs to come out 

Ryann, there is a show in New Boston every year  I'm not sure where in NH you are.. This year it's May 31st.. And there are quite a few in MA too  and one in VT.. And some in NY and ME lol! 

I'll go take a look at your site


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Southwestern NH, Kinda close to Keene..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Ahh.. I'm closer to the Concord area.. Merrimack county..


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Thank you all for your responses. I had found this earlier but have been busy today with classes and the farm. http://www.ansci.cornell.edu/goats/Resources/GoatArticles/GoatHealth/VaccinatingGoats.pdf

Highlighted text from there below.

I originally got started on this when a possibly buyer asked me if I vaccinated for rabies. Well I have never vaccinated the goats for rabies since there is not goat vaccine available or recommended. I was then asked if I would consider vaccinating the pregnant doe before pick up. So I decided to try to find more information on this topic. I spoke with another vet today that wants to remain nameless due to not wanting to mislead and create legal issues. I was told of resources of people using it without issue. I was also told it would not be the best idea to vaccinate a pregnant doe in case if they had a reaction (which any goat can have a vax reaction even if not having one before etc). So it is in my personal opinion I would not vax a pregnant goat unless there was concern about exposure in a high risk area (which we are not here in TN). I would consider vaccinating open does if the interested party requested it. It is really the first time I have ever been asked about this so I was curious what everyone's feelings where on the subject matter.

Now if I showed I would probably consider doing the goats if not currently bred but we do not show.

Which states: Dose? 250-300 units to kid, 500 units to adult goat. 
Withdrawal period? Meat - 21 days.

Rabies 
- No rabies vaccine is licensed for goats in the US. 
- Use killed vaccine licensed for sheep; Imrab® favored. 
- Only a veterinarian can give rabies vaccine in New York 
- be sure vaccine brand and serial number are recorded. 
- State officials will not recognize the goat as vaccinated if there is later concern 
about human exposure, but owner has peace of mind and vaccine probably 
effective. 
Which Animals? Pets, show goats, exposure to raccoons, skunks or foxes. 
When? Annually, beginning at 3 months of age. 
Vaccination site? Subcutaneous if Imrab®. Defensor® labeled for 
intramuscular use. 
Withdrawal period? 
Milk - none in cattle or sheep 
Meat - 21 days in cattle and sheep, so use 21 days for goats also


----------

